# Reborn 1990 KHS Team as a Cylco-crosser



## shedrat29 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals.

Just had our first cyclocross race here in Christchiurch New Zealand.

Thought I'd have a go, so dragged down the lightest bike from the loft which turned out to be my 1990 Team I raced for a couple of seasons.

Put on a couple of Maxxis 1.9 Minion Exceptions and tubes, the old critter weighed in at 21.08 Ibs. Not bad.

But I forgot how badly these things handled with it's 20'' TT, 150 stem and 20'' handlebars but nice to feel that springy steel frame and fork again.

Great afternoon, kinda reminded me of the good old days of racing a million years ago.

This was a first of five races, so buggar building a 700c the mighty Team will live again..

Cheers Keith .


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice!! Get a 23" bar and things will be much better.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Get a CX bike and rebuilt the Team back to its formal original glory.


----------



## shedrat29 (Jan 27, 2007)

It's very original I've only changed the tyres from stock.

Took off the original Megabite K's and hung them up.

I'll post up a pic later, the serial # drops it into the P23 series.

Yeah I should look after it . It would be a crime to break it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll take the tires.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

shedrat29 said:


> It's very original I've only changed the tyres from stock.
> 
> Took off the original Megabite K's and hung them up.
> 
> ...


I reckon the 1990 and 1991 models of these are a tig'ed Ritchey P-23 with a KHS sticker and pink panther paint scheme. I think they were painted in grey as an alternate colour choice one year too. The seat cluster detail is exactly the same as a Ritchey P-23 (clamp bolt and rear brake cable routing) with full Ritchey Logic Super Tubing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alexk said:


> I reckon the 1990 and 1991 models of these are a tig'ed Ritchey P-23 with a KHS sticker and pink panther paint scheme. I think they were painted in grey as an alternate colour choice one year too. The seat cluster detail is exactly the same as a Ritchey P-23 (clamp bolt and rear brake cable routing) with full Ritchey Logic Super Tubing.


I'm pretty sure no KHS is a repainted Ritchey P-23.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm pretty sure no KHS is a repainted Ritchey P-23.


Possibly so but is interesting that the original poster also says the serial number falls right in-line with the P-series serial numbers too (hence my comment that it is a repainted P-series). The early Montana Teams have no relation to the later True Temper spec'ed versions from about 1993 onwards such as Laffeaux's. The seat cluster detail mimics that of a Ritchey P-xx bike except for the rear brake cable routing. However it is quite possible that the 1990 versions had a 1" head head tube which could then fit in with the argument that is a repainted P-23. 1 & 1/8" head tubes _started_ to become the new standard headset from 1991 on most mass produced bikes while as we all know Ritchey, Bridgestone, Bontrager, Salsa persisted with 1" head tubes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm pretty sure no KHS is a repainted Ritchey P-23.


i also heard rumors that team bikes were Ritchey frames.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

My '93 KHS Team is definitely not made by Ritchey. The s/n is on the head tube instead of the bottom bracket, and the KHS is made in Taiwan instead of Japan where Ritchey frames were made.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I wanna see pics of these rebadged P-23 KHS's then!! I've never seen one. Learn something new every day.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I wanna see pics of these rebadged P-23 KHS's then!! I've never seen one. Learn something new every day.


Your P23 may be a rebadged KHS. Think about it. It was a deal of reciprocity between Ritchey and Mr Khs.
Thoroughly inspect your Ritchey and if you find a minuscule chinese chatracter then it is a KHS. It may take a couple hours but it's well worth knowing what you really got.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Your P23 may be a rebadged KHS. Think about it. It was a deal of reciprocity between Ritchey and Mr Khs.
> Thoroughly inspect your Ritchey and if you find a minuscule chinese chatracter then it is a KHS. It may take a couple hours but it's well worth knowing what you really got.


LOL! ****!  :madman:


----------



## shedrat29 (Jan 27, 2007)

Attached a pic of my Team.
I now remember repacing the XT cranks with Ritcheys for the coolness factor.Still have the XT's somewhere.
I also remember giving the 28 hole Ritchey rim to Helen Gilroy ,a friend of mine back then, to take to the 92 Durango Worlds as a spare.
Rebuild the hubs with Campy Sthenos. 15/17g Wheelsmiths, 28 front 2 cross, 3 cross rear with the necessary purple nipples.
Checked the frame number under the BB its 323.

Enjoy,cheers Keith.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

shedrat29 said:


> Attached a pic of my Team.
> I now remember repacing the XT cranks with Ritcheys for the coolness factor.Still have the XT's somewhere.
> I also remember giving the 28 hole Ritchey rim to Helen Gilroy ,a friend of mine back then, to take to the 92 Durango Worlds as a spare.
> Rebuild the hubs with Campy Sthenos. 15/17g Wheelsmiths, 28 front 2 cross, 3 cross rear with the necessary purple nipples.
> ...


What size headset are you using?

For Rumpfy, the seat cluster detail I referred to is very close to (or exactly the same as) as that of Ritchey P-xx bike. The only difference is the position of the rear brake cable stop on the top tube versus the very neat loop used by Ritchey to retain the cable on the top of the seatpost binder bolt.

Neat Montana Team too.


----------



## shedrat29 (Jan 27, 2007)

It's a 1'' headset.
Yep where the seatstays meet the seat tube it's nicely fillet brazed.

At one time years ago when it was just another of my old race bikes I was going to turn it into a P23. Change the cable routing and a repaint.
Thats why its missing it's Ritchey tubing decals. A few years ago I contacted Ritchey and they sent me a new Logic decal set.
Now I'm finda glad I didn't mess to much with it.

The KHS wholesaler who sponsored us bought three of the bikes in for our team. I think one more might survive, I'll try and track it down and check its number.

I imported a bunch of Ultras from Tom Ritchey in 89 here to New Zealand. From what I can remember they wre tigged and had the same brazed seat cluster
.But not the Super Logic tubing I think.
They were nice little bikes, full black XT, nice pearl white paint. A couple of them are still with there original owners over here.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I remember KHS had a model in 91/92 called "oversize" , w/ ritchey tubing.. i ordered directly from the dealer and it would never arrive in Brasil. I am pretty sure it was in the catalogue. It had an oversized headset. 
Later i bought a montana pro w/ 1in head tube. It had true temper tubing and didn't look a ritchey at all.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

colker1 said:


> I remember KHS had a model in 91/92 called "oversize" , w/ ritchey tubing.. i ordered directly from the dealer and it would never arrive in Brasil. I am pretty sure it was in the catalogue. It had an oversized headset.
> Later i bought a montana pro w/ 1in head tube. It had true temper tubing and didn't look a ritchey at all.


Here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50321&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7605wt_1141

this is what i am talking about. Check the fastback seatstays seat junction, very ritcheyresque.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It has ritchey drop outs, made of logic tubing w/ an oversized headset. oooohh.. i wish it was mine.


----------



## fishcrazyinfo (Jun 4, 2021)

alexk said:


> Possibly so but is interesting that the original poster also says the serial number falls right in-line with the P-series serial numbers too (hence my comment that it is a repainted P-series). The early Montana Teams have no relation to the later True Temper spec'ed versions from about 1993 onwards such as Laffeaux's. The seat cluster detail mimics that of a Ritchey P-xx bike except for the rear brake cable routing. However it is quite possible that the 1990 versions had a 1" head head tube which could then fit in with the argument that is a repainted P-23. 1 & 1/8" head tubes _started_ to become the new standard headset from 1991 on most mass produced bikes while as we all know Ritchey, Bridgestone, Bontrager, Salsa persisted with 1" head tubes.


Where did you find information on the serial number? I just pulled my KHS Montana Team out of the garage and started rebuilding it. Bought the frame new in the early nineties. SN under the BB is 7657. Sticker on bike says Ritchie Logic tubing. I'd like to replace many of the parts but I'm unsure of measurements. Head tube is one inch.


----------

